# Post your Breathn Built PSE's-One stop Shopping for Pic's, Specs, Questions & Answers



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Great idea for a thread Tom...I'm sure there will be a few pop up on here.
Here's a couple of mine...
2012 Vendetta DC








2011 VendEvil "Vendetta XL with EVO cams" laying on a goat I shot last year








There have been A LOT more but I had to clean out my photobucket account recently and lost a lot of pics.


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is one supra with uf cams..outstanding shooter


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah I though we could have a centralized place to show folks the different options he has come up with...nice goat, Im not talking about the one laying on the ground...lol



J-Daddy said:


> Great idea for a thread Tom...I'm sure there will be a few pop up on here.
> Here's a couple of mine...There have been A LOT more but I had to clean out my photobucket account recently and lost a lot of pics.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

WHat speed you getting out of that beast Jeff



omen said:


> Here is one supra with uf cams..outstanding shooter


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

331 @29DL and 62lbs with a 312gr..It is smooth as heck!!


ex-wolverine said:


> WHat speed you getting out of that beast Jeff


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

ex-wolverine said:


> Yeah I though we could have a centralized place to show folks the different options he has come up with...nice goat, Im not talking about the one laying on the ground...lol


Thanks, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me today.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just posted this on Archery ***** haha.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

up! 

Post up comments and or questions for John for possibilities


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm going to be having a bow built. Supra riser and limbs with EVO cams aka. The Reaper.


----------



## Ron213 (Jan 1, 2010)

Could I get a 26" dl with 26" uf cams on a revenge riser, and would I need new limbs or will they work with uf cam. If they would work what poundage would I get with 60# limbs.


----------



## Beentown (May 14, 2006)

Everybody has all the "dark/cool" names for the bows being built...

I am tempted to have one/do one and name it something like "fluffy bunny"

Single cam
light weight
40 pounds
pink with purple highlights 

Then go kill stuff with it. lol. Mind you this is coming from a guy that has all black bows and can't deal with less than 330FPS mentally. I LOVE the numbers John gets out of these builds but I just can't like the PSE's asthetically. Form over function right? I am going to put a PSE in the mix for my next bow. Maybe I will like it SO much I can get past that it looks like the gaucky stage of a teenager. lol


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ron213 said:


> Could I get a 26" dl with 26" uf cams on a revenge riser, and would I need new limbs or will they work with uf cam. If they would work what poundage would I get with 60# limbs.


John told me that you can't get lower than a 29" DL with the UF cams on a frankenbow.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Beentown said:


> Everybody has all the "dark/cool" names for the bows being built...
> 
> I am tempted to have one/do one and name it something like "fluffy bunny"
> 
> ...


Sounds like a real mans bow!!!


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

What are the specs on the supra with uf cams? ata and brace?


----------



## Ron213 (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow! I was afraid of that, but I didn't think it would be that long(29"). I hope PSE builds something with that cam or something similar for us "vertically challenged" shooters in 2013.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

panther08 said:


> What are the specs on the supra with uf cams? ata and brace?


Around 36" and 6".


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ron213 said:


> Wow! I was afraid of that, but I didn't think it would be that long(29"). I hope PSE builds something with that cam or something similar for us "vertically challenged" shooters in 2013.


I actually wanted to build a Supra UF but my DL is 28" so i was let down too haha.


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

EVO Pro
28"DL 
60/70


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Love that bow WV!!


----------



## wvbowhunter09 (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

My VendEvo should arrive late next week or so! I'm pumped!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Post it up when it gets in!

Every one has a name..I think I will call mine (Bow-Evo) you know like boll weevil



DustyRx said:


> My VendEvo should arrive late next week or so! I'm pumped!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*ttt*

one of my favorties...supra l6 and custom skull b stinger weight i machined


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I'll have one soon! Something DIFFERENT


----------



## Rebelrick (Jul 16, 2004)

John , whats the A-A, BH , and IBO on the Supra L6


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I may be spiraling into PSE land after how the Supra ME performed at the Classic.......... I wonder what Breathn could come up with for a 26" draw? At 60 lbs. it needs to send an arrow down range like a rifle sends a bullet yet have all the characteristics of a spot bow and will be used for hunting and IBO 3D. It doesn't have to have a mini-ATA but because it'll be a hunting bow as well I prefer it not be over 34.5".


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> I may be spiraling into PSE land after how the Supra ME performed at the Classic.......... I wonder what Breathn could come up with for a 26" draw? At 60 lbs. it needs to send an arrow down range like a rifle sends a bullet yet have all the characteristics of a spot bow and will be used for hunting and IBO 3D. It doesn't have to have a mini-ATA but because it'll be a hunting bow as well I prefer it not be over 34.5".


Send him a pm with that and he should already have something for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

What a great thread. I know there's more people out there with one of Johns creations. Let's hear from all you guys.


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Just got a message from John saying mine is on its way!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

DustyRx said:


> My VendEvo should arrive late next week or so! I'm pumped!


Tell me about the model?


----------



## pirates55 (Nov 15, 2005)

Just seen this thread and of course I don't understand. What does this guy do with the bows. Do you ship him your bow and he just tunes them to shoot better, etc. I have a 2012 EVO 29" Draw shooting 70 lbs with a 367 grain arrow and getting about 316 fps out of it. I wonder what I would get after he tuned on it. It also has the famous PSE Popping in the top limb....it would be worth me taking my bow to him if he could make that stop. I'm just in North Carolina and don't think Danville, VA is much more than a 2 hour ride. Somebody let me know what all he does and what it cost. May make the trip before hunting season. Whats the turn around time??


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

Well do a search on here for super tuning? I am not sure that John is taking anymore tunes but you should be able to contact him on here Breathn and see. 

This thread was for all the custom bows or frankenbows he has built. Piecing together bows to make them shoot better basically. 

He will get that evo shooting great, with a phenomenal set of strings on it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

DOc is correct about the pourpose of this tread...That said John told me about a trick to get rid of that popping...Works like a champ...it did on my EVO...PM him he will hook you up



DocMort said:


> Well do a search on here for super tuning? I am not sure that John is taking anymore tunes but you should be able to contact him on here Breathn and see.
> 
> This thread was for all the custom bows or frankenbows he has built. Piecing together bows to make them shoot better basically.
> 
> He will get that evo shooting great, with a phenomenal set of strings on it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Mathias said:


> Tell me about the model?


I had 2 of them last year..Actually I think I had the first one that John ever let leave the shop...We named them "VendEvils". The 2 I had last year with Vendetta XL's with EVO cams on them. Fantastic shooting bows, if I remember right they were about 35" AtoA, 7" brace height and shooting around 340fps IBO and smooth as silk, the camo on I hunted with last year was pulling like 75lbs and was crazy smooth for that poundage, a lot smoother than the 70lbs EVO I hunted with some last year as well. 
I'm not sure on the one he's building for DustyRX, it might be a 2012 Vendetta DC with the new cams on it.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

pirates55 said:


> Just seen this thread and of course I don't understand. What does this guy do with the bows. Do you ship him your bow and he just tunes them to shoot better, etc. I have a 2012 EVO 29" Draw shooting 70 lbs with a 367 grain arrow and getting about 316 fps out of it. I wonder what I would get after he tuned on it. It also has the famous PSE Popping in the top limb....it would be worth me taking my bow to him if he could make that stop. I'm just in North Carolina and don't think Danville, VA is much more than a 2 hour ride. Somebody let me know what all he does and what it cost. May make the trip before hunting season. Whats the turn around time??


You will have to PM Breathn to get solid prices and see how busy he is right now "he's always covered up with work"...As far as what he does...
He builds some of the best custom strings on the planet, and then he tunes your bow to get the most out of it. After he's done you always pick up speed, bow is smoother, faster & quieter. It's a win/win situation if you want your bow shooting at it's best. Plus he's the king of all things PSE and he can really make them hum.


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Ron213 said:


> Wow! I was afraid of that, but I didn't think it would be that long(29"). I hope PSE builds something with that cam or something similar for us "vertically challenged" shooters in 2013.


Shortest u can get on that revenge with uf cams would be about 26 1/2 dl


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> I'm going to be having a bow built. Supra riser and limbs with EVO cams aka. The Reaper.


So your getting a freak?


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Tell me about the model?


Vendetta DC with EVO cams. I do not have the exact specs yet as far as ATA and BH but will be smooth as silk and about 335-340 IBO.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

DustyRx said:


> Vendetta DC with EVO cams. I do not have the exact specs yet as far as ATA and BH but will be smooth as silk and about 335-340 IBO.


34.125 in ata 7.0625 brace...


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

Breathn said:


> 34.125 in ata 7.0625 brace...


El Perfecto!


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

Would love to see a Revenge, 60 lbs with UF cams at 27.5, that would be a great bow for the blind. what limbs would be used on this set up? would you need limbs off of an OMEN? or is this put together using the revenge limbs?

Breathn builds some sweet machines, only if I could find a revenge in LH


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

what were the specs on the xl with vendetta cams running ata bh and ibo. thanks


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jk918 said:


> Would love to see a Revenge, 60 lbs with UF cams at 27.5, that would be a great bow for the blind. what limbs would be used on this set up? would you need limbs off of an OMEN? or is this put together using the revenge limbs?
> 
> Breathn builds some sweet machines, only if I could find a revenge in LH



The revenge with uf's has been built by john 357ibo


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Gotta show this beast off in this thread for sure. PSE xXx-Roid. Hf6 with heavy limbs. 114lbs 674 grains at 349fps. 182ke and 1.04MO. This bow is just flat nasty. John is the man no doubt about it. 
















This is what it did to his shop wall AFTER it went through the target


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

jk918 said:


> Would love to see a Revenge, 60 lbs with UF cams at 27.5, that would be a great bow for the blind. what limbs would be used on this set up? would you need limbs off of an OMEN? or is this put together using the revenge limbs?
> 
> Breathn builds some sweet machines, only if I could find a revenge in LH


Omen limbs won't fit on a Revenge, the Omen Pro uses a different style limb & limb pocket...Revenge still uses the older style limb & pocket.



team-A&S said:


> what were the specs on the xl with vendetta cams running ata bh and ibo. thanks


I posted it above "the best I can remember from the 2 I had"...Roughly 35" AtoA, 7" brace height roughly, IBO around 340'ish...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

One he built for my buddy the bonez collector xl. Bow madness xl with dc cams. 36" & 6" 353 IBO. Quietest bow I have ever heard.


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

i want a nasty bow that will throw a 400 gr arrow over 300 fps and not shoot over 55lbs and not under a 6 1/2 bh i am 29.5 " draw as well


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Built by breathn and another buddy of mine owns this one. Evo 7 with uf cams. I forget all the specs John can help me out 367ibo?


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> One he built for my buddy the bonez collector xl. Bow madness xl with dc cams. 36" & 6" 353 IBO. Quietest bow I have ever heard.
> 
> View attachment 1434934


Dude that is sick! I am trying to get a kill with my evo on pronghorns since I can go back for 2 days! Definitely want to show brag how johns threads got me a 80+" buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Built for my dad mad shark xl custom finger shooting rig. Shark x riser bow madness cam. 38" ata 7.5" brace 325ibo


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Built by breathn and another buddy of mine owns this one. Evo 7 with uf cams. I forget all the specs John can help me out 367ibo?
> 
> View attachment 1434939
> 
> View attachment 1434940



well found my new bow for sure. that bow at 29.5 draw and 55# would be a monster for sure. never shot that cam how does it draw


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

whack&stack said:


> Gotta show this beast off in this thread for sure. PSE xXx-Roid. Hf6 with heavy limbs. 114lbs 674 grains at 349fps. 182ke and 1.04MO. This bow is just flat nasty. John is the man no doubt about it.
> 
> View attachment 1434927
> 
> ...


Oh HELL nO !!!

That just aint right. NOBODY should be allowed to own something like that let alone build something like that.
What are you planning on hunting with that thing, tanks ???


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> well found my new bow for sure. that bow at 29.5 draw and 55# would be a monster for sure. never shot that cam how does it draw


Smooth for uf's. Very lil hump for the burner that it is.


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

cyclepath said:


> Oh HELL nO !!!
> 
> That just aint right. NOBODY should be allowed to own something like that let alone build something like that.
> What are you planning on hunting with that thing, tanks ???


If they roll through my shooting lane, yes. Lol


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

team-A&S said:


> well found my new bow for sure. that bow at 29.5 draw and 55# would be a monster for sure. never shot that cam how does it draw


They draw like butter, just stiff at the end. My omen is smooth as my evo. You will love one, especially at that poundage and brave height!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

really like that bow whack hows it shoot.


whack&stack said:


> Built for my dad mad shark xl custom finger shooting rig. Shark x riser bow madness cam. 38" ata 7.5" brace 325ibo
> 
> View attachment 1434941
> 
> ...


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

jesses80 said:


> really like that bow whack hows it shoot.


Like a dream. Very nice


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Rod I agree

I dont know how the OMEN cams got such a bad rap...But after shooting them here for the last month or so, they are butter smoothe...Maybe the folks that had bad experiance had bows that were out of tune



Rod Savini said:


> They draw like butter, just stiff at the end. My omen is smooth as my evo. You will love one, especially at that poundage and brave height!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Rod I agree
> 
> I dont know how the OMEN cams got such a bad rap...But after shooting them here for the last month or so, they are butter smoothe...Maybe the folks that had bad experiance had bows that were out of tune


Yup not tuned correctly


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah the tune makes a HUGE difference on the UF cams..Get one cable to creep a little and it changes the whole feel of those cams. Stock strings also make a difference in them, my last Omen Pro was a 60lbs model and with the stock strings "even with the cams in time" it didn't feel great. John built me a 70lbs Omen Pro last year that honestly felt smoother than the 60lbs model did...Good strings & a good tune make all the difference on those bows.
I'll be honest, if a guy just wanted to shoot low poundage I don't know why you would pick anything but an Omen or a custom with UF cams...They make so much speed even at really low poundage it's crazy...I've got a buddy of mine who shoots another brand at 57lbs and I keep trying to talk him into an Omen Pro and shoot it on about 45-50lbs cause I told him it will eat the Athens he shoots now alive at that low poundage and still make more KE.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Where do UF cams typically come from? which bows??


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

They are on the omen pro


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Waiting on John to take it back for the 80lb Limbs and retune!!!!!*

When I first sent the bow to him with a stock tune it was shooting 273fps with a 478gr arrow. That same arrow is now shooting at 290 fps with 90-K.E. from a loaded string. The same specs with a 352 grain arrow did 328fps. He suggests the IBO to be around 352-353.

2012 PSE Dream Season Evo 6
28.5" DL
70.4lb DW
90-K.E.
Breathn built threads flo green with red servings
D-loop, Titanium Meta Peep 1/4", QAD HDX, Tight Spot Quiver,Vendetta Enforcer Stabilizer, Bomar Draw Stops


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

That CAMO pattern is neat looking>>>



TimmyZ7 said:


> When I first sent the bow to him with a stock tune it was shooting 273fps with a 478gr arrow. That same arrow is now shooting at 290 fps with 90-K.E. from a loaded string. The same specs with a 352 grain arrow did 328fps. He suggests the IBO to be around 352-353.
> 
> 2012 PSE Dream Season Evo 6
> 28.5" DL
> ...


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

whack&stack said:


> The revenge with uf's has been built by john 357ibo


Wow I need to get me one of these


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Got my evo7 pro in today and all I can say is WOW!!!!! I've been shooting a helim so the draw is way different, but after about a dozen shots I was really diggin the bow! What's so surprising is how quite it is and the lack of hand shock from this thing. I think breathn said it was around 52 lbs draw weight and this thing was slingin my 410
grain arrows pretty quick. I have it figured that it should be shooting right around 276-280 fps. Not bad for 28" at 52 lbs. I'll try and get some pictures up tomorrow of it. Thanks again breathn for an awesome bow!


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

ok after my 338 lapua is paid for and my nephews custom 308 is back from the smiths breathn here i come


----------



## team-A&S (Jan 14, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> That CAMO pattern is neat looking>>>


is that a rage titanium with a big old blade on the front.


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's the beast!........sorry the pictures aren't the best
View attachment 1436804
View attachment 1436805
View attachment 1436806


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

looks great and familiar...Shoots great huh?



4by4buck said:


> Here's the beast!........sorry the pictures aren't the best
> View attachment 1436804
> View attachment 1436805
> View attachment 1436806


----------



## 4by4buck (Feb 6, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> looks great and familiar...Shoots great huh?


Yes it does!


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ex-wolverine I sent you a p.m. a few days ago. If you get a chance let me know your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a friend who is going to put some L6 cams on a Supra. He kinda lucked up on the cams. 

I'm trying to find string specs for this set up.

Anyone care to pm me with them???

Sure would appreciate it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I got it , give me a few to de-cifer that one



TimmyZ7 said:


> Ex-wolverine I sent you a p.m. a few days ago. If you get a chance let me know your thoughts, thanks.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Up for day

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

What limb Evo is need to get 60lbs with the UF cams? Do they make RH & LH UF cams or are they the same


----------



## dito (Sep 28, 2009)

Really considering getting one of them there supra uf cam bows. How is the omen hump and valley on them?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

There is ZERO hump...I cant describe the smoothness and solid back wall


dito said:


> Really considering getting one of them there supra uf cam bows. How is the omen hump and valley on them?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

John texted me yesterday to tell me that he had ordered me a brand new black & camo Omen Pro...Only it won't be an Omen Pro when he gets done with it...It's gonna morph into an EVO XL... When done it'll be roughly 72lbs, 33.75" AtoA, 6.75" brace, 353 IBO and smooth drawing with the EVO cams on it..Can't wait to get my hands on this one!!! 

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## dito (Sep 28, 2009)

That sounds awesome! I have a vendetta DC now. So if me and John can connect I can do something with those cams on a different bow. Still wanting a long ATA bow if they are as smooth as you guys are saying!


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

You mean like this?


dito said:


> Really considering getting one of them there supra uf cam bows. How is the omen hump and valley on them?


----------



## dito (Sep 28, 2009)

omen said:


> You mean like this?


Yes. You tease!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

dito said:


> That sounds awesome! I have a vendetta DC now. So if me and John can connect I can do something with those cams on a different bow. Still wanting a long ATA bow if they are as smooth as you guys are saying!


Keep inmind that the UF cams on a Supra will only go down to 29" on draw length...If your shorter draw than 29" it won't work for you.

sent via a poo flinging monkey!!!


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*2012 vendevo*

Vendevo


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*another*

Insanity reaper black


----------



## DustyRx (Jul 10, 2008)

2012 VendEvo - This is a smooth drawing, super nice bow! Thanks John!
Yeti side plates and riser insert, Onestringer limd decals

View attachment 1447097
View attachment 1447098
View attachment 1447099
View attachment 1447100


I assume this is the one in Breathn's pic just above.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Let´s see some more :thumbs_up


----------



## amir.elalfy (May 24, 2010)

PSE should have BREATHN working for them!!!!


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

P$E Mad Money by Breathn

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1842775


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

I cant find anything with my dream specs so i guess i gotta get one built. im lookin for 36"ata 28" draw at 60lbs and able to give me 320ish. is this possible? i was really hopein 2013 pse's would fit the bill but...


----------



## JAG0588 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey everyone one, I am new to this forum. Ive been on here numerous times looking at bows and reading different articles. Alot of good stuff on here. Im in the market for a new bow, and have seen so many people recommend Breathn/John. I tried to PM him with what I'm looking for, but according to my sent messeges they aren't going through. So if there another way to get ahold of John? If anyone has any way to contact him, I would appreciate a PM. Thanks.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

You may need a specific amout of posts for a PM to go through so it doesnt look like spam....get to posting on this forum and try again.


----------



## JAG0588 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok thanks, I thought I remember reading somewhere that there might be a 2 post min. or something like that.


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

*Post your Breathn Built PSE's-One stop Shopping for Pic's, Specs, Questions & Answers*

Ttt


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I am looking for a 34" ATA 7-8" BH combo that I could get around 330-340 fps with a 26" DL 60lbs and a 340gr arrow.

What combo do you guys suggest?


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

coming soon - pics of a 70lb evo pro black riser with camo limbs - flo green and black strings with a flo green zombie bling sling


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Ive got pounded with pms on building bows..I dont order parts to build with..I usually use them as i get them ...special builds just happen..never know what I might have cam wise or bow wise..hard to quote a price on a special build because I dont like orderin from factory...the evo pro can probably be custom shopped through pse ...their custom shop will do a lot of different things..most just luck up and catch me at the right time when ive gotten some parts off bows or had guys call me saying hey i got some new limbs,cams etc..you interested...but i do enjoy tinkering and building them...


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

Breathn said:


> Ive got pounded with pms on building bows..I dont order parts to build with..I usually use them as i get them ...special builds just happen..never know what I might have cam wise or bow wise..hard to quote a price on a special build because I dont like orderin from factory...the evo pro can probably be custom shopped through pse ...their custom shop will do a lot of different things..most just luck up and catch me at the right time when ive gotten some parts off bows or had guys call me saying hey i got some new limbs,cams etc..you interested...but i do enjoy tinkering and building them...



John - sometimes I would rather be lucky than good. I'm glad I caught you when I did. I can't wait for this bow to get here.


----------



## PSE103 (Aug 31, 2011)

Wonder if he can do anything crazy with my stinger?


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Breathn said:


> Ive got pounded with pms on building bows..I dont order parts to build with..I usually use them as i get them ...special builds just happen..never know what I might have cam wise or bow wise..hard to quote a price on a special build because I dont like orderin from factory...the evo pro can probably be custom shopped through pse ...their custom shop will do a lot of different things..most just luck up and catch me at the right time when ive gotten some parts off bows or had guys call me saying hey i got some new limbs,cams etc..you interested...but i do enjoy tinkering and building them...


Do you have a website? What's the best way to reach you?


----------



## deadeye270 (Jan 9, 2005)

FYI - john just sent my bow through a chrono... evo pro at 29in. 70lbs, 385 grain maxima 350 at 328fps ... Holy cow!!!


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Up!!


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

*Post your Breathn Built PSE's-One stop Shopping for Pic's, Specs, Questions & Answers*



whack&stack said:


> Built for my dad mad shark xl custom finger shooting rig. Shark x riser bow madness cam. 38" ata 7.5" brace 325ibo
> 
> View attachment 1434941
> 
> ...


Hey how does this thing shoot? I have a moneymaker and a spare set of madness cams in my drawer!


----------



## rj2 (Sep 18, 2012)

anyone have specs on custom vendetta xs's? i have a 2011 70# vendetta xs with the l6 cams that i would like to get worked on a bit. i have 27.5" draw and pull ~63lbs on the bow now (cams WAY out of time). what would be best cams to try to put on? uf/evo/etc?? would i need new limbs too? i am mostly looking for added ibo to make up for my draw length/weight and for smoothness obviously. this bow is only for hunting & shooting in the backyard


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Hey how does this thing shoot? I have a moneymaker and a spare set of madness cams in my drawer!


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1842775


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

whack&stack said:


> Built by breathn and another buddy of mine owns this one. Evo 7 with uf cams. I forget all the specs John can help me out 367ibo?
> 
> View attachment 1434939
> 
> View attachment 1434940


Can somebody fill me in on the specs on this bow again?


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

*Post your Breathn Built PSE's-One stop Shopping for Pic's, Specs, Questions & A*



3SixtyOutdoors said:


> Hey how does this thing shoot? I have a moneymaker and a spare set of madness cams in my drawer!


This bow shoots lights out. It dang near shoots itself. Smooooth and at an ibo of 325 flings em pretty good. The Old man put several deer down with it last year. 


This message typed by a "Trigger punching- shoulder bustin-bow hunter!"


----------



## solocamin1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Where can i have one of these bows made or where can i order one ??


----------

